# Ryu Line Art



## Ethevion (Mar 9, 2013)

Just finished a line art of Ryu. Hopefully I can get it colored in soon.


----------



## MushGuy (Mar 9, 2013)

>Name is Sagat.
>Makes lineart of Ryu.

LOL


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 9, 2013)

MushGuy said:


> >Name is Sagat.
> >Makes lineart of Ryu.
> 
> LOL


But of course, I need something to remember a tough opponent after I kill him.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice, dont forget to update the thread when you colour him in!


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 10, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Nice, dont forget to update the thread when you colour him in!


Thanks, hopefully I get some time today to finish it.


----------

